# Verizon Paid Me



## Hackja4fun (Sep 27, 2011)

I am on my third replacement bionic and Verizon gave me all my money back I paid for it and my otterbox defender on the night it came out. They never said anything about it at all. The money just showed up and I have left the money alone for over 2 weeks now. : )

EDIT: Sorry sloppy english lol been a long day : P


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Wonder how u got that. I am on my 4th and haven't seen anything except a bill.


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

Are you sure it wasn't your deposit? If you had one


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

LOL ddem, thats how it seems to go for just about all of us









That's crazy though, especially without them telling you.


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

Had something similar happen on Sprint. 2 months after I upgraded my phone I was credited back the cost. Didn't say anything thought I just got lucky. Well 6 months later my account get's locked for going over spending limit. When I called to find out why they said they had made an error when they credited me back the cost of the phone and re-applied it to my bill without saying anything.


----------



## snowbdr89 (Oct 22, 2011)

God im glad i left sprint, left them almost a year ago paid my etf an last bill but now a credit collection company put a report on my credit because sprint is trying to charge me another etf saying i had two lines on my fam share plan an i did but the second line i used an old sprint phone. Assholes


----------

